
Billions could die if India and Pakistan engage in nuclear war - sricola
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/billions-could-die-if-india-pakistan-start-nuclear-war-21623
======
sremani
India and Pakistan are not going to have a conventional war, let alone Nuclear
war. They will have this special ops/ militant proxy fights. Things have
escalated because of election season in India, once the election is over, the
tempers will lower.

Billions could die is a good headline, to get attention. Without taking
lightly of serious situation, the appetite for a full war is not there in
neither countries, all they want is some bragging rights. Politicians are
willing to serve some of it.

~~~
belltaco
>Things have escalated because of election season in India, once the election
is over, the tempers will lower.

Things have escalated because of the worst single incident since 1989, in
which a radical terrorist suicide bombed 40 people in one go.

I really doubt things would be calm if it weren't election season.

------
smallgovt
> This is no accident: as Khan said, Pakistani leaders intentionally leave
> their nuclear threshold ambiguous.

It's interesting to me that this strategy persists. While outwardly cunning,
the danger of an unarticulated threshold is total annihilation. A double edged
strategy, to say the least.

------
bobbydreamer
There is not going to be any war. Elections season, patriotic drive.

------
worldexplorer
Even if all 140 nuclear warheads of Pakistan are deployed their impact will
barely destroy a district in India. Same applies for Indian warheads. It is
dangerous but nowhere near what media exgaggerate. Try nukemap site and see
coverage area.

------
sierdolij
Disclaimer: National Interest is a neocon soapbox.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irving_Kristol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irving_Kristol)

------
dana321
From 2017, i wonder if the comments about the nuclear arsenal are out of date
now.

~~~
saagarjha
Nuclear weapons take time and money to develop. I doubt much has changed in
the last two years.

------
imgabe
well, duh

Ok, I know this is a low effort comment. But, this is a low effort article.
Nuclear war bad! Next up: Water wet!

------
l0pu
No country should be allowed to have mass-destructive weapons unless it has
enough resources to compensate the damage that it can bring with it. More over
the countries that possess mass-destructive weapons should pay insurance to
its potential victims. I think it is the right way to disarm entire world.

~~~
tyingq
Any country that launches nukes will likely be retaliated against with nukes
from another country, one allied with the original target maybe.

After that, they may not have "enough resources to compensate the damage"

~~~
l0pu
That is why I propose to pay insurance so that resources will be outside

